# 50 سؤال وجواب فى مقابلات عمل لمهندسى الحريق



## ابراهيم الجمل (29 نوفمبر 2018)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​ * متابعى وزوار ملتقى المهندسين العرب *​ * نقدم لكم اليوم*​ * ملف به تجميعه من اسئلة واجاباتها لمهندسين الحريق " 50 سؤال وجواب

https://www.mediafire.com/file/4hr0...eer_interview_50_questions___answers.pdf/file

*
يارب يفيد الجميع ​


----------

